# Gift for my third anniversary



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Regalo por mi III aniversario

Hola mis amigos, como lo había prometido, aquí les presento la "resorteronta" para sortearla entre los compañeros interesados en participar.

La dinamica será expresar el interes en participar en el sorteo (Estoy dentro) además de referir cual de las resorterontas que he publicado aquí en el foro es la que más les gusta, ello para conocer cual de todas mis obras es la más popular.

El plazo estará abierto para participar hasta el día 15 de junio hasta las 20:00 hrs. tiempo de la ciudad de México. hasta esa hora tomaré los nicks de todos los interesados, Los anotaré en papelitos, y al día siguiente una de mis hijas sacará al ganador de la resorteronta. Para darle un poco de suspenso, el tercer papelito será el premiado.

El ganador tendrá la oportunidad de bautizar su resortera.

*Gift for my third anniversary*

*Hello my friends, as promised, I present the "resorteronta" to get around it among colleagues interested in participating.*

*The dynamics will express interest in participating in the draw (I'm in), and referral of the resorterontas which I posted here in the forum is what they like, so for all my work which is the most popular.*

*The deadline to participate is open until June 15 to 20:00 hrs. time Mexico City. until then take the nicks of all stakeholders, Los write down on slips, and the next day one of my daughters will draw the winner of the resorteronta. To give you a little suspense, the third piece of paper will be the winner.*

*The winner will have the opportunity to baptize his slingshot.*

*Here the pics!*


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Chepo, it is beautiful. Pick me!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh my goodness Master Chepo! Happy Anniversary! I'm in!


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

What a beautiful fork ! Happy anniversary chepo !! 
I am definitely in , thank you


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm I'm !


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Felicitaciones, Chepo!

Estoy dentro

Mi obra favorita de Chepo:

(Gracias al traductor Google)


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

feliz anniversario ! tres anos ? que rapido pasa el tiempo !


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Una belleza con tal gracia y de líneas elegantes. Ustedes sirven primero el mejor vino mi amigo. I would be honored to enter you contest. Thank you. g


----------



## NicklePanda (Feb 17, 2013)

Congrats on your third anniversary señior! Thanks for the opportunity. I'm in. 
-Leo


----------



## Syphacii (Nov 1, 2012)

Happy aniversary! I'm in


----------



## kanexor (Dec 7, 2012)

I really love the PFS-shooters you make.

In my honest opinion they are very beautiful.

Thank you very much for the opportunity to participate in this give away!

I am in. Good luck to everybody!


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Hola mis amigo!! Chepo!

I'm in please


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Hola mis amigo!! Chepo!

I'm in please


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Hola mis amigo!! Chepo!

I'm in please


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Lovely slingshot as always Chepo, I'm in. Thank you.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Definitely in and CONGRATULATIONS.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Very Nice! I am in


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh I am most definitely in. I love the dark grain on that badboy.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

I am definitely in. That is a beauty indeed.

And happy aniversary.


----------



## melvin (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm definitely in on this one.

Melvin


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Happy Anniversary Amigo!

I'm in.


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm in, but I won't win.
Grats on you anniversary.


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

What a fork! I'm am definitely in. Thanks for the opportunity, Chepo and happy anniversary!


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

count me in too, congratz on three years


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I'M IN !


----------



## Dave1 (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

congrats chepo as always you are the maestro no one makes him like you i'm in el heffa


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

congratulations and best wishes for your further work!

I'm in.


----------



## Skillet (Apr 19, 2013)

Very nice! Happy anniversary! I'm in!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh Maestro!!!!

Guapisssssima!!! Claro que estoy dentro, "I'm in"

Gracias e Feliz Cumpleaños resortero!!!

Q


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Beautiful Sir, love to own one of your pieces, count me in...


----------



## OldSchool (Apr 21, 2013)

" I'm In" too please. Great work


----------



## ozarkmike (Dec 29, 2012)

congrats on the anniversary, great job on the SS...Oh yeah I'm in


----------



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

For such a beauty, put me in please.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Congratulations on your 3rd year!! I am in, please and thank you.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Im in! Thank you for the opportunity


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

God anniversary Chepo! It's been three years with your skills and your great slingshots. You are an asset for the Forum. Keep on doing the good job companero!

Thanks for the oportunity, I prefer not participate to leave more chances to the members. Thanks. All the best, Bob.


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

handsome!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm in!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Excellent! I look with joy that is large participation Hopefully more.

Thank you very much to all!


----------



## rlmlam (Nov 1, 2011)

Beautiful I'm in

Rick


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Congratulations Sir! Please count me in and thank you for the chance!


----------



## Gex1983 (Dec 11, 2011)

Beautiful slingshot. I'm in.


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Congratulations, Chepo and I'm in 

I looked into your gallery and probably the most interesting for me was http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/9488-polizonta/ Great shape and interesting color. Anyway, all of your slingshots are great for inspiration.


----------



## kubys (Mar 28, 2012)

Lovely one. I'm in and congratulations of course!


----------



## Sling_Nerd (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Since I already have one of Chepo's magnificent pieces, I an NOT in. I'd rather give someone else a chance. But that is one fine work of art once again, Maestro!


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Me too, I'm in


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

thanks friends! Sigo al pendiente de los participantes al sorteo.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Happy third anniversary !!

Every of your resorterontas and the photos from are awesome !!

but this photo is for me one of the best,

it enjoyed me several month as wallpaper, i call it "Bsss"  ( sorry don't know the real name of the ss )

I'm in too, greetings mr.teh


----------



## MidniteMarauder (Nov 15, 2010)

Congratulations and thanks for the chance to add one of your beautiful slingshots to my collection. I'm in for the win.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

My friends with great taste for their participation informing them that the contest is closed, I think tomorrow will be a busy day for me, I will make the draw with the nicknames of all participants and Monday or Tuesday I will be reporting who was the winner of the RESORTERONTA.

Thank you very much for your congratulations and participation.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

WOOHOO!


----------

